# Problem opening Office Picture Manager



## Royo (Dec 15, 2007)

I Have Office Picture Manager as the default program to use when I view images. I just have a problem where it sometimes won't open at all. Can this be caused from having Windows running for too long?

To me it seem like it's happening after I've been having my computer running for about 24 hours or so, but for a very long time(a year or more, I think), there haven't been any such problems. At least not major problems. Occasionally I couldn't open up a new image with Picture Manager if I already was viewing another. Closing the first one would then allow me to open another.

But these last couple of days, I've been experiencing that I sometimes can't open Picture Manager at all. It happens after the computer has been running for some time. I can't open Picture Manager by double clicking images or by right clicking images and then selecting Picture Manager, or even just opening the program from the start menu. Nothing works, except rebooting the computer.

Is this because of the RAM being used up or something? I don't really get it, because it hasn't been such an issue for so long that I thought it would only happen on my previous outdated computer.


----------

